# June Meeting questions



## MatPat

Brian is the host for the June meeting, scheduled for Saturday, June 21st, and he was planning to make some appetizers for the meeting on the grill if I remember correctly. I would like to hear everyone's opinions on the time and day of this meeting before we commit to it  

Do we need to hold meetings every other month instead of monthly? I know there are a lot of other things people like to do during the nicer summer months. 

Should we hold the meetings on Saturday evenings instead of Saturday afternoons? It seems a few people have to work on Saturday afternoons during the summer months. 

Would Sunday be a better day for the meetings? We could always hold meetings prior to the GCAS meetings like we have done in the past. there are plenty of restaurants we can hold the meetings at but we may have to hold the fish and plant transactions in the parking lot instead of inside. 

What works best for everyone? Please, let me know what you think so we can get the meeting scheduled as soon as possible.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I'm pretty sure that weekend is open for me, unless Shelly reminds me of something, but I'm usually available in the afternoons. I plan on being there.


----------



## CincyCichlids

As far as now, the weekend is open to me as well.. except for the girlfriend of course, but that's always avoidable lol. j/k. However, as the SWOAPE curse goes, it's always possible I'll be pulled into work that weekend. 

If anything I'd say a BBQ would be great. A local collecting trip of stuff would be fun too... not that I have any idea where we'd go (loveland OH has a cool creek).

Just a couple ideas.


----------



## MatPat

Since I don't plan on being in the middle of a move this September, I should be able to hold the annual SWOAPE Cookout this year unless someone else wants to step forward and host it. 

A collecting trip would be a good idea for a future meeting. Unfortunately, since I am relatively new to the area, I really don't know of any good collecting spots. Hopefully some others can chime in about collecting spots and we can do that in the near future.


----------



## CincyCichlids

A canoeing trip would be fun too! I'm sure we could collect some plants... a lot of you could collect some brews too!


----------



## MatPat

I added a poll option since it will be easier for me to tally up the responses that way 

Just for clarification, I should probably add that my definition of afternoon is between noon and 4pm and evenings would be between 4pm and 8pm.


----------



## mommyeireanne

A collecting trip sounds great!


----------



## megasycophant

Well, if ya come to my place, y'all can collect chutney and pico de gallo! 



mommyeireanne said:


> A collecting trip sounds great!


----------



## MatPat

megasycophant said:


> Well, if ya come to my place, y'all can collect chutney and pico de gallo!


Dude, we may have an easier time coming to your place if your location was listed under your name


----------



## jennfier

Hello, I'm new but would love to come to a meeting to talk about aquarium plants. Think I'm at the right place ?

I've been trying to set up a mid tech 60g for 1.5 years now. Sort of slow due to cost. Would like to talk about the most economical set up. I've collected a few items already. Tank is currently bare bottom with fish and dang fake plants. I've had a low-mid tech 20H with DIY CO2 for a couple years now.

Can bring a dish. Is it a potluck ?


Jenn


----------



## megasycophant

Yep, definitely at the right place. I practically live next door to Matt, in Kettering, OH. I was gonna fix up some appetizer-type things, though I wouldn't mind turning it into a mini-cookout since it looks like attendance will be low. Don't wanna steal thunder from the big SWOAPE cookout Matt's holding in September, tho.

So who is actually coming?


----------



## MatPat

Yep, a mini cookout would be cool with me also...I'll definitely be there!


----------



## mommyeireanne

I'm gonna miss the pico and the company, guys, sorry. Maybe next time...


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I'll be there with your Ancistrus.


----------



## ohiodave

Since I live out here in the sticks...I probably could find a few nice creeks to go collecting in, got a few in mind already. Probably be better to do it after the rains though. It should start drying out soon. Way to much water running right now and the rains keep it muddy.

I'll do my best to make it if I don't work.


----------



## jennfier

Ok, been holding my tongue since this is kinda gauche. What do you collect ? Plants, rocks, worms ?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Plants, rocks, & driftwood. All of the worms and water bugs usually get eaten before we get back to the car.


----------



## MatPat

Well Jenn, at this coming meeting I'm gonna limit my collecting to Guinness and what ever food Brian makes :mrgreen: Maybe we should look into doing a collecting trip somewhere near Dave in July or August...I say we BS about it at the June meeting and see what we come up with, assuming Dave makes it to the meeting


----------



## MatPat

There is a change of venue for the June meeting. It will now be held at my place on Saturday, June 21st at 2pm. Brian still plans on making the appetizers and if I can get a count of how many people will be attending, I can toss some burgers and dogs on the grill. We'll just make this meeting a prelude to our September BBQ and BS about a collecting trip in July or August.

I'll send an e-mail out to everyone in case this site goes down again


----------



## jennfier

It was nice meeting everyone and Brian's dish was very impressive. Thank you.

If there's a canoe trip sometime, I'd be interested. I'll leave the bugs to Rob.


----------



## megasycophant

It was my pleasure. And I'm unanimous in that! 



jennfier said:


> It was nice meeting everyone and Brian's dish was very impressive. Thank you.
> 
> If there's a canoe trip sometime, I'd be interested. I'll leave the bugs to Rob.


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> If there's a canoe trip sometime, I'd be interested. I'll leave the bugs to Rob.


I'm not sure about the canoe part but we are wanting to do a "collecting trip for either the July or August meeting


----------

